
A look at tech salaries and how they could change as more employees go remote - Brajeshwar
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/23/a-look-at-tech-salaries-and-how-they-could-change-as-more-employees-go-remote/
======
proc0
Imho, salary would have to go up because of using part of your home as the
office. I literally had to move because of the quarantine since my apartment
was in a loud street with loud neighbors (on the street, but that's a diff
subject) and could not focus properly. If companies no longer pay for office
space, at the very least salaries should stay the same.

